# Cruze Tire Life - What is yours?



## cufarmer (Oct 16, 2014)

Curiosity has me posting this question.
What model/size tire came on your Cruze, and how many miles did you get from the factory set?

2011 Cruze 1LT: Firestone FR710 - P215/60 R16

I changed them at 84,000 miles.

My current set is Hankook Optimo H724 - P215/60 R16. (3/16"+ remaining tread depth @ 124,500 miles)


----------



## xczar (May 19, 2013)

Wow

You got 84k on your Firestone original tires? Do you live in a flat area with little stop and go?

I`m glad you started this thread as I am getting close to changing my originals on my 2013 ECO. I only have 42k with a bit over an eighth of an inch left (5/32"). GOODYEAR Assurance 215/55 R17 94V. I drive in somewhat of very hilly area and my share of stop and go.

Maybe I gotta look into those Firestones?

























+---+


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I got 30k out of my Firestones. They were down to about 3/32" when I replaced them. 

Weirdly, the one non OEM FR710 on the car was wearing much more slowly than the others.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

30K on the stock Fr710 Firestones. at only 10K on the hankook optimo H727 one developed allot of noise, so those were also replaced at 30K. have 7K on my Firestone precision touring so far so good with allot better wear than the FR710 over the same low mileage. 

I do drive aggressively at times, but those FR710 stock tires wore on the outside edge extremely quick, with noticeable wear with only 3-6K on the car. Probably doesn't help I live in an area with tons of curvy roads, think it's probably 10-20 corners per mile at times.


----------



## cufarmer (Oct 16, 2014)

I didn't like the Firestones. But, they were n the car an working.
I didn't want the Hankook H724 (70,000 mile) either. I Specifically ordered the Hankook H727 (100,000 mile), but due to family involvement and some underhandedness, I was stuck with those (long story...).

I drive across Houston, from north to south, and back every day. It's an 80 mile round-trip with speeds as low as 5 mph and short spirts up to 85+ (speed of traffic). Except for the first year, when my Cruze was prone to not stopping at all when I slammed on the brakes, I have hit the brakes pretty good a few times, but its not frequent hard stops. Summer get so hot that the intercooler can't keep up and burnouts (cute little tire chips) are nonexistent. I rotate my tires with each oil change, also (9,000~10,000 miles).

Firestone FR-710s seemed to plow a little on quick corners at low speeds. Have had that reduced with the H724s. Those FR-710s should have been changed at 75,000 miles.

My wife's G5 had Continental low rolling resistance tires. They had zero traction. They were also rated for 60,000 miles and didn't make 40,000. However, she relied on me to know instinctively what her miles were and when to rotate her tires (which, I had no idea unless she told me, and she didn't).


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Cruze came with Continentals with a 80K mile thread warranty, Got on their site and registered my four tires with them. Very little wear after 36K miles, finally hit that number four months past my BB expired.

At this rate, ask me again in about five year from now. 

For years, OE's were putting on "special" tires on new cars, like half ply tires with a 10 ply rating. You could never buy exact replacement tires for these cars, made especially for the OE with the key specification, "cheap".

04 Cavalier came with some cheap Goodyears, only got 40K miles out of them. Was told I was darn lucky, most had to replace them after 20K miles. 

Was pleasantly surprised to finally buy a new vehicle with tires, tire dealers sell, first time in my history.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

NickD said:


> For years, OE's were putting on "special" tires on new cars, like half ply tires with a 10 ply rating. You could never buy exact replacement tires for these cars, made especially for the OE with the key specification, "cheap".


If you look on tirerack they list both the OE and retail versions of all the cruze tire models. Your correct though stock tires are inferior examples of the retail tire, as every penny they can save is profit in their pockets.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Dunlop invented the tire, so why not, put those on my 04 Cavalier also with an 80K mile thread wear warranty. Wife and I put 60k miles on these tires and turned this car over to our daughter where she put on another 36K miles, were getting pretty thin by then, but that's 96K miles.

These tires seem to be a hundred times quieter than the Goodyears with far superior icy road traction. Not saying that Goodyears are bad, also had good luck with them, but the ones they put on our Calvalier were sure crap.

Firestone is on my no-buy list, put a brand new set on my old motorhome, proper size and all that, but had two major blowouts in less than 1,000 miles, none of this road hazard stuff either. Really had a long battle with them to get my money back. But see cufarmer had good luck.

But they did have a major recall after this incident, was one of the first.

Just saying can't say one brand is better than another, but one thing I sure look for is thread wear warranty when buying tires.

Another thing is to bring my tape measure along, between different brands of tires of the same exact specified size, can find an inch difference in diameter. But have the same problems with shoes, have a size 9 1/2 clear up to a size 12, like people don't know how to measure anymore.

When time to replace tires its all four, the only way your vehicle will track properly. And if one tire is smaller than the other, can trigger your ABS.

Ha, it use to be five tires as the spare was exactly the same, much easier to rotate yourself because you had the extra tire, and by rotating would get that extra mileage. Also one for the history books with either a compact spare or no spare at all.

Ha, my 30 Olds, 30 Ford, 33 Buick, and 37 Cadillac all had two spare tires. Then it was one, then a half sized one, now it none. Progress?


----------



## cufarmer (Oct 16, 2014)

Was hesitant to pursue ECO model - no spare.
My good fortune with Firestone my be road/weather related. Doesn't freeze here. 
Also, my priorities are more toward wet/dry traction vs. ice/snow. Other than that, yes... all four tires is a must! Rotate often.


----------



## Turbodsl Cruze (May 4, 2014)

On my previous car I ran a set of Cooper Tire CS4's which were great! The factory tires on that car were also Firestone FR710's which wore out quickly. Put 160,000 km on the Coopers before I sold the car and they still had life left in them.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## cruze01 (Mar 25, 2011)

cufarmer said:


> Curiosity has me posting this question.
> What model/size tire came on your Cruze, and how many miles did you get from the factory set?
> 
> 2011 Cruze 1LT: Firestone FR710 - P215/60 R16
> ...


I can believe the 84K, I'm at 43K on my Firestone's and they still look great! I'm sure they still have half their life left. Only complaint I have is they are lousy in the snow! I've never had a front wheel drive car that wasn't good in the snow but this really sucks! I figure it must be the tires.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

cruze01 said:


> I can believe the 84K, I'm at 43K on my Firestone's and they still look great! I'm sure they still have half their life left. Only complaint I have is they are lousy in the snow! I've never had a front wheel drive car that wasn't good in the snow but this really sucks! I figure it must be the tires.


They are horrible in snow past 6/32" or so - you can't stop worth a crap. ABS goes nuts and you just slide well past where you thought you would have been able to stop. My Conti PureContacts make the Cruze the most competent, predictable car I've had in snow.


----------



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

The goodyear fuelmax oem eco tires I drive on last an average of 80 to 90k miles. Im on my 4th set currently and in fact after lowering my tire pressure from 37 to 40 to the reccomended 35psi im on par to get 100k miles which is my goal....keep in mind the warranty is 65k for the tires.


----------



## xczar (May 19, 2013)

CruzeEcoBlueTopaz said:


> The goodyear fuelmax oem eco tires I drive on last an average of 80 to 90k miles. Im on my 4th set currently and in fact after lowering my tire pressure from 37 to 40 to the reccomended 35psi im on par to get 100k miles which is my goal....keep in mind the warranty is 65k for the tires.


Are you using the 'Advantage FuelMax' ? 

When you say "80 to 90k miles / 4th Set", you do mean on more than one car?


----------

